# Securing Motor Laminations



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jdo300 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am currently working on a project where a special out-runner switched-reluctance type motor is being designed. The rotor for the motor (see attached PDF) has holes drilled through the laminations to secure the stack (which is 1" thick in this case) to the back side of the housing, which is designed to fit in a wheel hub configuration.
> 
> ...


Hi Jd,

Use magnetic bolts (not stainless) and don't worry about it. If you haven't cut metal yet, you could reposition the holes TDC over the nearest tooth and get them out of the flux path. I predict you will have flexing difficulty with a rotor of that thin back iron. I guess the member to which it is attached is called upon to prevent this. Anyhow, good luck 

major


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting design for a hub motor. Maximum torque at startup and no magnets to worry about overheating. Cooling the stator might be a concern though.


----------

